# Sweet potato leaves?



## samstar (Oct 25, 2009)

Today I bought watercress, pumpkin, mustard, sweet potato leaves but I tried a few supermarkets and could not get turnip, collard and endive leaves. I will still go looking around however I would like to ask if it's ok to feed them sweet potato leaves for my lovely Stars?

I also ordered online Zoomed Grassland food which contains Dandelion in it which is not available where I'm from. I will mix this with the Mazuri tortoise food along with my spring mix and Ca powder.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, sweet potato leaves are toxic. Anyone???

I'm thinking they're in the deadly nightshade family, along with tomatoes. The fruit of the plant is ok, but the leaves are toxic. 

Yvonne


----------



## samstar (Oct 26, 2009)

emysemys said:


> If I'm not mistaken, sweet potato leaves are toxic. Anyone???
> 
> I'm thinking they're in the deadly nightshade family, along with tomatoes. The fruit of the plant is ok, but the leaves are toxic.
> 
> Yvonne



Ok, I'll cook it for lunch tomorrow, hope it taste good.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, it looks like I was wrong about *sweet* potato leaves:

""The Solanaceae Family has been highly cultivated over the years - it includes potatoes, tomatoes, eggplant, sweet peppers, chili peppers (but not black pepper), tobacco and petunias. Some plants have great medicinal value, some are quite poisonous." You can eat sweet potato leaves. They are a different family."

Yvonne


----------



## samstar (Oct 26, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Well, it looks like I was wrong about *sweet* potato leaves:
> 
> ""The Solanaceae Family has been highly cultivated over the years - it includes potatoes, tomatoes, eggplant, sweet peppers, chili peppers (but not black pepper), tobacco and petunias. Some plants have great medicinal value, some are quite poisonous." You can eat sweet potato leaves. They are a different family."
> 
> Yvonne



Now I'm confused so can we feed them to my stars?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2009)

Only thing I can tell you is that they are not toxic. How much nutrition they have or if they're good for tortoises, I don't know.

Yvonne


----------



## samstar (Oct 26, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Only thing I can tell you is that they are not toxic. How much nutrition they have or if they're good for tortoises, I don't know.
> 
> Yvonne



Ok here you go, seems pretty good

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweet_potato


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 26, 2009)

samstar said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it looks like I was wrong about *sweet* potato leaves:
> ...



Come on Sam.. what's confusing about.. "You can eat sweet potato leaves." ?


----------



## samstar (Oct 26, 2009)

Redfoot NERD said:


> samstar said:
> 
> 
> > emysemys said:
> ...



I am going to play safe and eat it all


----------

